# Strick Line



## michael mcloughlin (Jan 6, 2013)

anyone here on the strick line about the sixties?


----------



## Tony Shaw (Mar 31, 2010)

From 1959 to 1965 Michael. Good company to work for.Served my time with them.


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Did my first 6 months on Gorjistan, Chf R/O John Kidd, Masdter Ockleford. Great trip, great ship and great company. Relieved on Sharistan later on.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Coasted the Gorjistan November 1964 from Hull to Liverpool north about, light ship. First and only time I used a rotating loop DF. Blowing a gale in the middle of the night in the North Sea, but was surprised how well they matched where the Capt thought we were.

David
+


----------



## keith ratcliffe (Oct 5, 2005)

November 1962 First voyage as junior R/O on the Armanistan, Ch R/O Angus McNeil from Isle of Barra, Scotland. Joined her at Salford Docks for 4 month voyage to the Persian Gulf and Bombay, returning to Liverpool March 1963. Captain was H.D.Quick. For a young lad this was an eye opener and a great experience. Ships Monthly. October 2012 had a very interesting article about Strick Line with my voyage being described on page 42.


----------



## Jon Sparks (Oct 19, 2008)

I joined the Floristan in South Shields May 1965 while the ship was still being fitterd out in Redheads. The maiden voyage was general cargo to the Gulf, then down to Mauritius for a full cargo of raw sugar. This came out in barges by the sack full, which were then opened and the contents poured into the holds. We spent quite a long time there Finally, off to Canada. Part of the sugar removed in Montreal to lighten ship for the Seaway, then Toronto. Fantastic experience going up the locks of the Welland Canal. Took quite a bit of time to get the rest of the sugar out in Toronto. It had compressed solid at the bottom, and mini bulldozers and pneumatic drills had to be used to break it up. Then on up to Thunder Bay to load a full cargo of grain for the UK. It was well into November by the time we left, and speculation was starting that we could get frozen in. There was a significant amount of ice on the river by the time we got to Montreal, and when we stopped at Quebec to top up with more grain the dock railway tracks were just slight bumps in the ice. Glad to get back to thr UK in early December, but I didn't get relieved until New Years Eve.
Jon


----------



## harvey fitzgerald (Jan 27, 2008)

*Strick Line.*

Hi Mike sailed on Baharistan/GBQU 69/70 did 4 trips as 1st. also sailed on Serbistan/GRLA '71. Fine company. Attended REI 64/66
Regards H/F.


----------



## michael mcloughlin (Jan 6, 2013)

*Baharistan*

Hi Harvey,
Do you think we ever met?


----------



## michael mcloughlin (Jan 6, 2013)

*Baharistan*

I must go to bed now anyway, as I must be up early tomorrow morning, (this morn rather)
Be in touch tomorrow
Michael


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

My late father was an Engineer Superintendant with Stricks, having served his time as a Junior with them, then up through the ranks to Chief, before coming ashore. As a child I used to accompany him on his visits to whichever vessels were in Millwall on a Saturday morning, so all the ships' names listed are very familiar to me!


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

My first trip was Junior R/O on Khuzistan/GTBK. Joined Salford August 1968, No.9 dock, No. 9 shed. Left in Avonmouth on New Year's Day 1969. Derek Austin was Chief R/O.


----------



## Ian Beattie (Mar 28, 2013)

I did a couple of coasting trips on the Baharistan in the late 60's the first was just UK ports the second was a bit longer nice ship I also came across her when we were alongside in Bahrain when I was on the Karagistan which might have been around 68/69. The usual UK to PG round the cape as the canal was still shut and back load Bombay to UK via cape. I seem to recall there might have been a drink or three consumed as the sparkie on GBQU sent a receipt for our traffic (our aerials were down for cargo) just as a thank you know or being sociable.

yuseeimbutyunoseeim bass


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Coasted on the "Kohistan", Avonmouth-Liverpool-Antwerp mid/end October 1964. Back to Harwich via cattle boat.


----------



## Jack A Pitcher (Aug 27, 2020)

Jon Sparks said:


> I joined the Floristan in South Shields May 1965 while the ship was still being fitterd out in Redheads. The maiden voyage was general cargo to the Gulf, then down to Mauritius for a full cargo of raw sugar. This came out in barges by the sack full, which were then opened and the contents poured into the holds. We spent quite a long time there Finally, off to Canada. Part of the sugar removed in Montreal to lighten ship for the Seaway, then Toronto. Fantastic experience going up the locks of the Welland Canal. Took quite a bit of time to get the rest of the sugar out in Toronto. It had compressed solid at the bottom, and mini bulldozers and pneumatic drills had to be used to break it up. Then on up to Thunder Bay to load a full cargo of grain for the UK. It was well into November by the time we left, and speculation was starting that we could get frozen in. There was a significant amount of ice on the river by the time we got to Montreal, and when we stopped at Quebec to top up with more grain the dock railway tracks were just slight bumps in the ice. Glad to get back to thr UK in early December, but I didn't get relieved until New Years Eve.
> Jon


Well Hello, I was one of the cadets on that ship on that voyage (there was also Chris Hobbs, Stewart Foster, and another one whose name I can't remember) - I still have the little glass dish commemorating the maiden voyage. Were you the Sparks who cut his own hair and let the tires down on the police cruiser in Toronto?


----------



## DMcN (Apr 1, 2020)

michael mcloughlin said:


> anyone here on the strick line about the sixties?





michael mcloughlin said:


> anyone here on the strick line about the sixties?


I served my cadetship with Stricks in March 1962. I sailed in the Bardistan, Kohistan, Khuzistan and 3rd mate in Karaghistan. Spent nearly 50 years at sea and Master for 34 years. David McNamee


----------



## Greenbanks Kid (Mar 10, 2017)

DMcN said:


> I served my cadetship with Stricks in March 1962. I sailed in the Bardistan, Kohistan, Khuzistan and 3rd mate in Karaghistan. Spent nearly 50 years at sea and Master for 34 years. David McNamee


I remember Davey - as my boss ch R/O Tom Ogbourne used to call you. I'm Les Culver, sailed with you I think1964 ish on Karaghistan to PG -Calcutta etc. Was junior R/O at time. Nabs was one of Cadets at the time. With such a long time at sea you must have enjoyed your career. retired now I guess like me.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

I had almost 9 years with Strick Line, 1968 to the GCD "Rebranding". Baltistan, Karaghistan, Turkistan, Shaharistan, Registan, And odd Coastings on others.
Pete


----------

